# Zyxel Prestige 660hw-67 kaputt?



## engelmarkus (7. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen!
Seit gestern habe ich ein Problem mit meinem Router, einem "Zyxel Prestige 660HW-67". Wenn ich ihn nämlich einschalte, leuchtet die Power-Led nicht, dafür blinken aber die DSL- und die WLAN-Led schnell grün, anscheinend bootet er nicht.

Hat das jemand schon mal gehabt und kann mir sagen, was das heißt? In der Anleitung steht dazu auch nichts...
Kann das sein, dass das Gerät eine Sicherung hat, die kaputtgegangen ist?

Markus


----------

